# Fleabay Bezzera BZ02..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It arrived today! It's a bit grubby and bodged together in places (side panels have been screwed on as the clips have gone. Bits need straightening and it needs a clean. No doubt it'll need de-scaling. Apparently in the advert it said it tripped the house RCD after 15 mins of being on, maybe dodgy electrics.. Anyway, here's the fleabay ad and some pics...










Not keen on the blue, will have to do something with that..










Tipped it over to reveal that one of the connectors has been taken off. No idea what it's for or what it does. Maybe it why it overloads the house RCD?










In the tank. Two tubes go in, there's a filter cartridge in there as well. I think it goes on one of the tubes.. Lip of tank is a bit cracked.










Prized the basket out of the pf handle and it's a bit acky in there. Needs a clean, makes me wonder what state the rest of the machine is in.










Info plate on the front.

Right, before I start taking it apart, does anyone have any info on it. Especially why it might overload the mains and trip out the RCD?

Also, which pipe doe s the filter go on? (I think one of them looks like it's had it fastened on). When (if) I get t fixed, can the normal swivel steam arm be swapped for a ball joint one? I'm guessing that clips and panels can be bought separate as I don't like the blue. I guess I could spray them all an nice black or whatever?

I've not switched it on yet as I don't know anything about it.

Thanks.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Well that looks like an earth? So something not being earthed could trip an rcd I guess.

P.s. I know nothing about electrics.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

11 years old! i am guessing the heating element.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

glevum said:


> 11 years old! i am guessing the heating element.


It did mention it could possibly be that.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jonc said:


> Well that looks like an earth? So something not being earthed could trip an rcd I guess.
> 
> P.s. I know nothing about electrics.


Yep, since it is a black wire, that sounds about right.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Earth's are generally yellow and green........

Rcds are earth protection so if it's tripping rcd you have an earth fault......

Check heater element/s resistance with a multimeter before you plug it in.......


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought it was yellow and green - the disconnected one?


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

One of mine used to trip the RCD. The OPV water bleed pipe had holes and steam/ water was going everywhere. fixed the pipe, no more trips!

Good buy I reckon that. Annoyed I missed it - its close!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jonc said:


> I thought it was yellow and green - the disconnected one?


No, the earths are in the middle, you can see the black wire top right going to the connector.

I'll get hold of a multimeter (my dad has one). I might need a diagram to show me what's what though. Wish I'd listened more in electrical engineering at college lol


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

To me, it looks like the white block, with brown and blue wires going to it, is a thermal fuse, which will trip if the boiler gets too hot. The heating element looks to be the connection to the left, (attached to the blue wire) and the connection to the right, with no wire on it. An RCD trips when there is a fault current to earth, and is usually the heating element breaking down to earth. You might be able to pick this up with a multimeter resistance measurement from the heating element to earth, though sometimes you need to use a megger (or similar tester) and do an insulation test.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks in a pretty good condition actually. Make sure you replace all seals and open up the boiler to inspect for scale.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Saw that on eBay......caught my eye...quite a nice looking thing.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Wuyang said:


> Saw that on eBay......caught my eye...quite a nice looking thing.


Are we talking about this machine - the Bezzera?!

Let me know if this post needs moving to a different thread.


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

Is the unconnected female spade on the end of the black wire? If so, I think it's the supply to the heater (see the 6mm male spade connector just south of the thermal cut-out block).

My *guess* is that the heater element is shorting to earth, tripping the RCD, and somebody has been poking around and decided that it needs a new element and couldn't be arsed so put it on the 'bay. Perhaps they disconnected the black (live in this circuit) in order to avoid killing someone 

The trouble with the web is that we don't know each other's competencies, so don't take this the wrong way, but if you're not a leccy then *please* get one to have a look for you.

Meanwhile, I found the Bezzera schematic not to be the clearest, so drew my own (pdf attached). It may be wrong, *so don't rely on it*, but you might get an idea of what's going on.

HTH

BZ02 diagram.pdf


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Opened it up (well, took the panels off..)










I can tell someone has been poking around because the Ulka was unclipped at one end and some screws had been changed on the panels.

There's certainly a bit more going on in there than in a classic..


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Looking better already.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Another restoration to follow....good luck.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Need to get a multimeter, think my dad has one. Failing that I'm open to suggestions on who could have a look at it for me?


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Need to get a multimeter, think my dad has one. Failing that I'm open to suggestions on who could have a look at it for me?


You're alright fella, I can see it from here......... Lol.

If you were closer mate...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the earth wire going behind the lower bracket discoloured or charred ? Possibly someone disconected the earth to see if the element was going down to earth ( with a meter) ?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Is the earth wire going behind the lower bracket discoloured or charred ? Possibly someone disconected the earth to see if the element was going down to earth ( with a meter) ?












The square block top centre, the top right wire goes to the connector on the right, the blue wire bottom right goes to the connector on the left. Nothing looks charred.

Just need to find a 'how-to' to take the element out I guess. Could do with a guide to strip it down properly (I'm up at 5.30 on a morning and don't get home till 7pm so don't have time to anything on an evening. Hopefully will have a bash this weekend).

I'm tempted to put it all back together and try it out with the connector back on (plugged into an RCD to hopefully stop the huose one from tripping).


----------

